# Bagger Shoot gets clogged



## DEERE180

I got a JD180 with a 38" deck and a bagger attachment that works well if the leaves are small and dry. Else, they tend to clog up the whole thing, then I have to stop and shake out the stuff, periodically - which is a royal pain!

I even got the high lift blades to add extra oomph to the bagging process. Also, when the bag gets full the whole thing just stops picking up and stuffs the shoot. Does anyone know of an improvement?
Like a new shoot or something else???
Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried Gator Blades? They seemed to help in mulching up the leaves a bit better than the high lift Deere blades on my 4410 MMM. They may improve the mulch size enough to help your bagger problem.


----------



## gmccall

Deere180,

May I please ask: do you have a power bagger? Are they available on your machine? I ask because I have the same issue on my L120. No power bagger available. I'm trading up this week.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## glenn27

*shoot clogging*

I have a Scotts 16/42 with bagger which is the same basic machine as the L120-130 series.......My chute clogs up if you go too fast and the grass is wet---but I think that will happen with most----I just installed new up-lift blades on it from JDeere, and they should last the summer---when TSC opens up here, I can get them from there.......

I can 'feel' the bags on my mower--they are a mesh type-open flow-and if'n the wind is comiing out, you've got a good vaccum going! Fills up the left bag first, then the right one.....


----------



## DEERE180

GMCCALL:
Nope it it not a power bagger. I had them change to the high lift blades a while ago, BUT it still gets clogged, especailly when wet or with large leaves. The only thing I can do is to keep watching the bags (there are 2) and never let the second one fill up, else it clogs.

When it is dry it seems to work real well, but still have to limit the bag fill.

I think if they had a different shoote (sp?) it might clear better, havent sen any of those either that fit.

It was suggested to get some gator blades - I still have to try those - when I find them and replace my hi-lift blades.


----------



## gmccall

Hi deere180,

There are no choices for you except to upgrade and "hope".

Just like me.

I had the "exact" same issue to deal with on my 22hp 48" L-120, so I traded up to an X500 with a 14 bushel 3-bag Powerflow bagger... I'm waiting for it to be delivered. My grass is about 8 inches high now!

I'll be getting back to ya here with a report. I've got my fingers crossed but I'm kinda scared.

I think maybe cutting "grass" is a heck of lot tougher than plowing a field or a garden...??

Regards,
Mac


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

keep that thing awayfrom morning dew cause one drop of moisture and it will clog like bird seed down your kitchen sink.


----------

